# Its back... (hair algea)



## ElodeaC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey there, as seen here on my other post

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/82427-green-fuz-fur-algae-very-prolific.html

I had quite a vicious attack from hair algae before and as said in the title, its back!!

I bleached everything, replaced substrate and parts, quarantined the shrimps and did a bleach dip to the plants. Yet, its back now. I guess some must has stay in the Java moss. MY question now is this one: How do I prevent it from getting worst without having to do a full bleach of everything every 2 months?

Here are my specks:

10G freshwater
2 6400K 9w FC bulbs in clip on light fixture
Fluval stratum substrate
Aquaclear 20 HOB
Elite radiant 50w heater keeping the water around 23C (77F)
Was using a sponge filter attached to a air pump but removed it
Cleaned 1 per week, 20 to 40% changed because of the algae...

Fauna:
-11 cherry red shrimps

Flora:
-Java ferns
-Java moss
-Unknown Vals
-Water sprites

Ferts:
In 200ml of water, dose in the aquarium 5ml x 2times/week
15 gr KNO3 -> 6.07 ppm of N
8.2 gr KH2PO4 -> 3.78 ppm of P2O5
K2O 5.38 ppm (when adding KNO3 and KH2PO4)
1/8 tea spoon Seachem Equilibrium x 1 times a week, after water change

1ml of Excel/per day, in the morming

(Ferst calculator used is this one http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/calculator.htm and the levels I want to reach I took from here http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/...-planted-tank/)

------------------

My lights are currently on 10 hours a day, should I lower it? Should I raise the level of Ferts in my regime? What could I be doing so wrong....

If anyone out there has tips or links for me that could help, I would be really glad! I am getting quite tired of this constant fight...


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I had something similar in my tank at one point, and I used the info from the MCI threads to get rid of it. Since I don't dose anything other than K+traces normally, adding more N for a couple of weeks wiped out all the algae but GSA. I like the MCI philosophy because not all plants use nutrients at the same rate; it's a tool to find out what your specific setup needs rather than a one-size-fits-all approach.


----------



## ElodeaC (Jan 7, 2012)

What is MCI philosophy? I have read about adding more N but how much more! That is why, if you could help me, since you were able to defeat the beast, i would really be happy!


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah, I'll be nicer than Niko and hunt down a URL for you rather than sending you out into the wilds of Google Search. Fairly easy since I bookmarked it last year!  This is it: Method of Controlled Imbalances Read the whole thing! 

Christian does say that this method is designed for high-light, high-CO2 tanks, but I have slightly less than 2 WPG T-8 lighting and was using three 2L soda bottles with yeast CO2 at the time; not exactly a high-tech setup.


----------



## ElodeaC (Jan 7, 2012)

If Niko answered, I cannot see it...

But thank you for giving me a link of something I can actually try! You used it? For what algae? Did you modify the dosage since you are not high-tech? I don't use CO2 bottles or stuff like that. I use Excel... Hope this will work!

I was thinking of going the full strength for a 10G (0.2 gr of /NO3) for a week and see from there what it does... I have nothing to loose since its going down the drain anyway!


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL no that was a forum joke, Nico is notorious for using the Socratic method on anyone who dares to ask him a question. 

I had BBA, cladophora, and hair algae. At once.  I also tend to go "wavy hands" and estimate rather than using exact numbers - I used capfuls of Seachem Nitrogen but I think I managed to calculate the full MCI dosage in ppm using the Fertilator. NO3 readings I took later were pretty high, and I ended up not continuing to dose N after I went back to my regular maintenance routine, which includes "overfeeding the fish" to act as my usual N source. Since your tank is so different, you'll have to see what works for you to keep things in balance long-term!

I would definitely just try the full MCI routine for two weeks and see what happens, removing as much algae as you can by hand. I don't do shrimp so use your best judgment as far as their health goes. Like you say, you don't have anything to lose by trying! Less work than bleaching everything again, right?


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Hair algae often comes when lights are high without sufficient co2.
As you are using excel and that too at a low dose carbon might be a limiting factor in your tank.
The recommended dose of excel is 5 ml for 10g of water, increase your excel dosage to recommended dosage.
BTW why are you using Seachem equlibrium, do you have soft water.


----------



## ElodeaC (Jan 7, 2012)

I just noticed that I didn't post a full tank picture ^^; Can't I post a bigger version? This is tiny if I listen to the uploader...

Silvering: Oh ok ^^; Because it wouldn't be the first time I wouldn't be able to see a message after my computer told me I received one.

I had the same problems before I bleached my tank. I use KNO3 in his solid form so I won't have to think to much to follow the recommendations. I will have to see how this will work for me since some shrimps don't like the use of KNO3 or excel... I will have to watch them carefully.



> Less work than bleaching everything again, right?


 Oh yes!! XD

sandeepraghuvanshi: Both of my aquariums has the same amount of light. I have read somewhere that, depending how you place your bulbs, the lights will not give the same amount of light. This aquarium has its bulbs in a vertical position, I guess this makes the light too strong?

The Excel bottle says that I have to use 5ml for every 10G after a big water change but then to use 5ml for 40G for the rest of the time. That is why I use mine so low. Right now I am putting 2ml per day. Should I raise it more?

This web site, where I based my fertilization calculations says to use Seachem equilibrium for the micro elements. Water parameter from tap: Gh7, 3Kh, 7,5 Ph. 11Gh, 2 Kh, 7.4 Ph when treated with equilibrium. I have a strange tap water...

http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/planted-aquarium/guide-low-tech-excel-planted-tank/


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

ElodeaC said:


> I
> 
> sandeepraghuvanshi: Both of my aquariums has the same amount of light. I have read somewhere that, depending how you place your bulbs, the lights will not give the same amount of light. This aquarium has its bulbs in a vertical position, I guess this makes the light too strong?
> The Excel bottle says that I have to use 5ml for every 10G after a big water change but then to use 5ml for 40G for the rest of the time. That is why I use mine so low. Right now I am putting 2ml per day. Should I raise it more?


Sorry for late reply. The dosage given on excel bottle is for carbon fertilization. Excel also a effect on algae.
However you need to dose higher.( as you have shrimps, be careful and do not increase suddenly)
I have a 4 month old 20 g tank with ADA substrate.
I had a major case of algae with nearly every type of algae in jan this year, it was so bad that plants were were not visible. Hair algae, fuzz algae, bga diatoms.
Then after going various posts I started 20 ml of excel every day, increased lights, increased co2, and algae started receding after some time.
There is still some algae, but is getting less day by day.
Hope this helps


----------

